# Circumaural Headphones (Max Rs. 2.5k)



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey, guys...
Suggest a circumaural headphone for me...
My budget is max Rs. 2.5k... I listen to all genres of music from pop, hip hop and trance to heavy and death metal!!! 
No brand preferences per se but I would like to have decent noise isolation...


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2013)

Audio technica ATH-M20 or Sennheiser HD 202 II should suffice your needs


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 12, 2013)

Akg k99


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2013)

Senn HD203.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys... 
Will be looking at them... Where should I buy online as buying locally is out of the question for me... Flipkart prices seem a bit steep for these headphones... 
........................................................................................................................................................
@rajnusker 
Flipkart states that Sennheiser HD 203 is Supra-aural... I wanted Circumaural...


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2013)

^You are right.. I guess you are choosing circumaural for comfort?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Thanks guys...
> Will be looking at them... Where should I buy online as buying locally is out of the question for me... Flipkart prices seem a bit steep for these headphones...
> ........................................................................................................................................................
> @rajnusker
> Flipkart states that Sennheiser HD 203 is Supra-aural... I wanted Circumaural...


you can get the Audio technica @ Audio Technica ATH-M20 Closed-back Dynamic Stereo Monitor Headphones | eBay
he is the authorized dealer and these headphones are good VFM


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

@samudragupta 
Which is better between the two you suggested???
Audio technica ATH-M20 or Sennheiser HD 202 II??? 
Am not quite a fan of ebay considering their problems delivering to NE...
Sennheiser HD 202 II can be bought from Flipkart, so am more inclined towards it...


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> @samudragupta
> Which is better between the two you suggested???
> Audio technica ATH-M20 or Sennheiser HD 202 II???
> Am not quite a fan of ebay considering their problems delivering to NE...
> Sennheiser HD 202 II can be bought from Flipkart, so am more inclined towards it...


Sennheiser's are good but as you said they are not circumaural... as per their specs they seem to offer a balanced output... so if you are unable to get the AT's then senn's would be a great option as well...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> Sennheiser's are good but as you said they are not circumaural... as per their specs they seem to offer a balanced output... so if you are unable to get the AT's then senn's would be a great option as well...



Okay, thanks... Will prefer something circumaural though... 
I have unusually large ears!!! 
Any model you know of???


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, thanks... Will prefer something circumaural though...
> I have unusually large ears!!!
> Any model you know of???


unfortunately i dont know any others in the range... the one's i mentioned are the best in your range  perhaps you can wait for some other member to reply


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> unfortunately i dont know any others in the range... the one's i mentioned are the best in your range  perhaps you can wait for some other member to reply



Okay... Thanks a lot!!!


----------

